# In Germany



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Delightful place.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trip to Monschau, Germany*

*thank you Jane!*

=======================================






























































































































































































​


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful city, thanks!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks great in the fog!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any new updates into this thread?

Your request is done btw kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite a charming place and a perfect one to spend a respite and taste the real old medieval Germany.
there's that part (page 1) that looks like Heidelberg?


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

capricorn2000 said:


> quite a charming place and a perfect one to spend a respite and taste the real old medieval Germany.
> there's that part (page 1) that looks like Heidelberg?


the architecture looks a bit like Heidelberg, but not similar since there are not as many half timbered houses.

great pictures Leongname, thanks!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Aachen*



Limak11 said:


> Beautiful city, thanks!


 nice indeed!



Benonie said:


> Looks great in the fog!


hate the hot weather! LOL



christos-greece said:


> Any new updates into this thread?
> 
> Your request is done btw kay:


 coming soon  thanks Christos!



capricorn2000 said:


> quite a charming place and a perfect one to spend a respite and taste the real old medieval Germany.
> there's that part (page 1) that looks like Heidelberg?


Not a wonder that those cities look very similar to each other, unfortunately I never visited in Heidelberg, but you're right the architecture of Heidelberg looks similar to Cohen or Berncastel.



Jozef77 said:


> the architecture looks a bit like Heidelberg, but not similar since there are not as many half timbered houses.
> 
> great pictures Leongname, thanks!


 thank you Jozef! thanks for information too!


==============================================



Aachen, also known as Bad Aachen is a spa town in North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany, at the foot of the Eifel and Ardennes Plateaus. Sometimes in English, the city is referred to as *Aix-la-Chapelle.*








































































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice update^


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I like the Mosel valley and the tinny houses , cosy , thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Germany :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A very historical city! I suppose we can expect pictures of the glorious Cathedral? The history and the interior alone are worth a visit to Aachen.

Great pics again! 



Leongname said:


> Aachen, also known as Bad Aachen is a spa town in North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany, at the foot of the Eifel and Ardennes Plateaus. Sometimes in English, the city is referred to as *Aix-la-Chapelle.*


I think that's French...


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> A very nice update^





frank hannover said:


> I like the Mosel valley and the tinny houses , cosy , thank you.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Germany :cheers:





Benonie said:


> A very historical city! I suppose we can expect pictures of the glorious Cathedral? The history and the interior alone are worth a visit to Aachen.
> 
> Great pics again!
> 
> ...


thanks all!


==============================================








































































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a real beauty of the *Old World*. Looking at these awesome shots brings one way back in time.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you guys for your comments&likes!


===============================================








































































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I really quite enjoyed looking at your photos of some of the off-beaten-path but charming German towns.
thank you for sharing them.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! I love the homogenous rooftops of Monchau...seems like this city remains unchanged
since it was established.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wonderful places in old Germany.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> I really quite enjoyed looking at your photos of some of the off-beaten-path but charming German towns.
> thank you for sharing them.





MilbertDavid said:


> wow! I love the homogenous rooftops of Monchau...seems like this city remains unchanged
> since it was established.





madonnagirl said:


> wonderful places in old Germany.


thanks all for comments and likes! much appreciated.


=============================================




















































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyI

Lake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamI

Bath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsI

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent set of pictures! kay: The only time I've visited Aachen, it was gray, rainy and cold. But I liked the historic atmosphere in and around the cathedral.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

another set of quite interesting photos...I love them.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Excellent set of pictures! kay: The only time I've visited Aachen, it was gray, rainy and cold. But I liked the historic atmosphere in and around the cathedral.


great reason to visit Aachen again ;-]
thank you Ben!



madonnagirl said:


> another set of quite interesting photos...I love them.


thank you Madonna!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bremen*

*The City Municipality of Bremen* is a Hanseatic city in northwestern Germany.

A commercial and industrial city with a major port on the River Weser, Bremen is part of the Bremen/Oldenburg Metropolitan Region (2.4 million people). Bremen is the second most populous city in Northern Germany and tenth in Germany.

Bremen is a major cultural and economic hub in the northern regions of Germany. Bremen is home to dozens of historical galleries and museums, ranging from historical sculptures to major art museums, such as the Übersee-Museum Bremen. Bremen has a reputation as a working class city. Along with this, Bremen is home to a large number of multinational companies and manufacturing centers. Companies headquartered in Bremen include the Hachez chocolate company and Vector Foiltec.

Bremen is some 60 km (37 mi) south from the Weser mouth on the North Sea. With Bremerhaven right on the mouth the two comprise the state of the Free Hanseatic City of Bremen (official German name: Freie Hansestadt Bremen).









































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bremen*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice updates from Germany :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Very nice pics.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed great, very nice updates from Germany :cheers:


thank you!


========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bremen*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A cool collection - nice update^


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> A cool collection - nice update^





==========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I've just booked 2 nights in Bremen. So it's going to be a triple citytrip next month: Lübeck-Hamburg-Bremen.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics again.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> I've just booked 2 nights in Bremen. So it's going to be a triple citytrip next month: Lübeck-Hamburg-Bremen.


jealousy!!! LOL

p.s. the last day in Bremen we were dying in the hotel because of hurricane. 
so this year we decided to spend all our winter holidays on Papagayo and Faro.



diddyD said:


> Very nice pics again.


thank you 'diddyD'!


============================================





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely places!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bremen*



aljuarez said:


> Lovely places!


thanks!


==================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------

